# Surprising food sources



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

It is when you need nectar. How many herbicides and pesticides go on that grass?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a study link:










Evidence of Pollinators Foraging on Centipedegrass Inflorescences


Turfgrasses are commonly used for lawns and as recreational surfaces in the USA. Because grasses are largely wind-pollinated, it was thought that pollinators would not forage on turfgrasses. Centipede grass (Eremochloa ophiuroides (Munro) Hack) is a warm-season turfgrass widely used in the...




www.mdpi.com


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Golf courses are basically the worst possible place for bees.


----------



## adrock (Mar 19, 2021)

As many pesticides as you put on them. Just like a flower or a tree.


----------



## adrock (Mar 19, 2021)

Just keep bringing your bees to the apples and almonds and whatever else also gets sprayed. Welcome to the world folks


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Just because a bee forages on a grass does not mean that it's beneficial for the bee. 

What IS beneficial would be to shut down golf courses completely, and allow it to become a prairie.


----------



## adrock (Mar 19, 2021)

Actually it has been shown to be beneficial. Good talk.


----------



## Emmett (Mar 24, 2021)

I live down the street from a golf course and my bees are booming. I don't know if they use pesticides or not though.


----------

